# Keep sake box with hidden compartment



## 19avengers (May 10, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to build a keepsake box with a hidden compartment.

However, I'm having trouble making a platform to act as a false base for the box. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I could make it so the box has a platform 3/4 of the way deep into the box?


----------



## kenl (May 13, 2009)

*Hidden Compartment on Top*

I have posted some pictures of the earing box I made my wife. You should be able to find it in My Photos. It has a hidden compartment on the top. I have made other boxes using a bowl router bit that creates a hidden compartment in the bottom which is held in place with rare earth magnets.

I have been reading this forum for awhile, but this is my first post. Hope it works. If so, I'll add pictures of the other box. If you want more info you can email me.

Ken


----------



## 19avengers (May 10, 2009)

Oh wow, that looks amazing. Great idea.

However, I've wanted to make the hidden compartment at the base because I wanted to hide another present inside which is a little bigger than A4... =/


----------

